

Clojure 1.2(?) to get Annotations Support - kyleburton
http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/d2128e1505c0c117?hl=en

======
zephjc
Awesome stuff, but I wish Clojure (and other languages) would stop using
foo/bar/baz in examples.

------
hermanthegerman
I have a dream, that one day, all clojure programs will look like a JVM stack
trace.

